# A tale of...two? Gamers. imm0rtal reaper and Concrete Hero



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, 

Myself and Concrete Hero are both starting new 40k armies (Eldar and Grey Knights respectively) and we thought we'd start a TOFG style thread detailing our journey. 

We haven't finalised how we're going to go about this yet, whether we'll be using a point system or what. 

All we know is that the goal for month 1 will be an initial 500 point force.

Anyway, updates soon so keep watchinh


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes starting at 500 points is a good start. then each month go up by like another squad or foc choice i.e. heavy support, fast attack, elite.

go grey knights. keep me whops us up todate with it


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool cool will definitely keep be watching this thread.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, the series has offically begun

The end of the first month will be January 31st at midnight.

Here's how we're going to be doing the points:


Models painted on time: 5 points
At least half of models (in points) painted: 3 points
Less than half: 0 points

Game played
Win: 5
Draw: 3
Lose: 1

There will also be 2 point bonuses each month

The challenge for month 1 is to build and paint a 500 point force. nice and simple to ease it in.

Updates soon


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Right, time to get this thing rollin'

For this TO2G I'll be playing as Eldar. I wanted a new army to break away from my Marine boys and the New eldar range is just too nice not to go with.

I'll be playing as Craftworld Biel-Surion, a splinter faction of the Biel-Tan Craftworld. The main reason for this is that I like the Green White of Biel-Tan but I don't want to paint white on that quantity. So my scheme will be green body white head

I've already built up an Autarch, 5 DA, a Wave Serpent,10 guardians includinga HW platform. 

I've started painting the WS, Autarch, the DAs and I've finished 1 guardian (YAY)

My plan for the series is simple. Get the masses out of the way as soon as I can so I can spend the later months spending more time on the bigger nasties (Wraithlords anyone?)

I'll be posting WIP pics as soon as I get home

Later


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Biel-Surion*

Hey all, as promised I bring you a few WIPs of my Eldar.

This First one is the test model for my colour scheme










I think its a cool scheme, darker and a little grittier than usual Eldar schemes. This is to represent the fact the Biel-Surion Craftworld has fully embraced the life of war and understand to the full extent that they must fight if they wish to survive.

*EDIT* Sorry for the brightness of the white, the only way i could get any sot of justice picture quality wise was to hold the model right up the the light so it made the white a bit bright

Next up is a WIP for my wave serpent. I'm really pleased with this model, it's probably my best vehicle to date, the green is flat and i think it looks really cool










I'll be adding a WIP for the Autarch soon, but he hasn't had enough done to him yet lol 

Peace


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work there. Go go go! Do some morek:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Nice work there. Go go go! Do some morek:


Cheers bud, I love your subjugators, they're awesome

I'll be posting a WIP of the Autarch soon


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

That scheme is awesome man! Love the stark contrast in colours and yep, that tank looks great! One suggestion if I many, how about a highlight of a lighter green to really bring it out?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> That scheme is awesome man! Love the stark contrast in colours and yep, that tank looks great! One suggestion if I many, how about a highlight of a lighter green to really bring it out?



Cheers 

There are highlights you just cant see them in the picture


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Guys! I've been put off from posting until I have anything real to show you, but so you don't lose faith I have two WIP piccies for you!

I've opted for the Grey Knights, that's right, I am insane. I think trying to play a pure GK force will be very interesting and despite all the self gimping, will look awesome on the table!

I have however, felt my jealous desires pull me towards the Predator and Vindicator on more than one occasion, so there may be some assorted Iron Knights slipped in. I'll probably only post them to attention whore, another project will feature them!










Everything built so far, still got quite a lot to do!










A close up! Just so you can see the old majesty that is the now gone blue ink (_sob_). Sorry about the blurred Knight in the bottom left! Not to experienced in taking pictures and these are the first pics I've ever uploaded on Heresy!
You can also see a little glimpse of a winged helmet here, that model isn't counting in this months goal.

The beauty here is; after I complete those ten Knights (taking out the headless Marine) and do another 10 man squad, I will be in slight excess of the 500 points limit! Expensive models for the win!

More on the way soon


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Autarch WIP*

Hey all, here are a few WIPs of my Autarch.



















It's still very WIP, mostly still in the basecoat phase. I'll probably try washing it a few times to get some real depth to it, that's where i could use the wraith's witchery

I wanted him to look ornate and regal but still look badass, hopefully this will come across lol


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good man, some highlights and you'll be all set! Love the choice of colours


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good guys, keep up the good work.:good:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, just a small Autarch WIP update, I've made a start on the wings and I've added a few more bits and pieces (Basecoats to gems, first layer on reaper launcher)










One thing I need help wth though. He's very dark (not just in the picture, though it is very dark) 
I'm thinking whether the black bodyglove was a bad idea. How does everyone feel about a green bodyglove, do you think it would look stupid with the gold armour plates?


Thanks for all the comments on our stuff so far, it really helps keep us motivated knowing we have viewers

See ya


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Autarch*

Guess what boys and girls...the Autarch is done *Horns sound* 

Here are a few quick snaps of the bad egg (Hopefully at some point I'll be able to get a better camera and better way of taking pics so you fine people can see my models in all their glory lol)

Front










Side










Back...side huh huh duh...










I'm really prode of him, I think he looks regal and majestic but still like he could kick ass
Nearly every part of him recieved a wash of either brown ink or devlan mud. I then brought the colours back up.

I probably could have blended the wings but i think the segmented effect looks striking and interesting.

Painting this guy has really motivated me so hopefully I can start reeling off Eldar at production line speed now

Cheers for looking

Reaper


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good Imm0rtal, really like how he came out, although I personally would have prefered to see the other head (the original with the two plumes) but thats just me. Damn good show, i gotta find someone to team up with for my orks. OPEN INVITATION lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Icedrake25 said:


> Looking good Imm0rtal, really like how he came out, although I personally would have prefered to see the other head (the original with the two plumes) but thats just me. Damn good show, i gotta find someone to team up with for my orks. OPEN INVITATION lol


Cheers bud, I really enjoyed painting him, it's always nice to have other people like it too


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely done indeed Immortal. Only thing I don't like about it is the rainbow wings but that is a personal colour choice thing as you have painted it quite well. :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nicely done indeed Immortal. Only thing I don't like about it is the rainbow wings but that is a personal colour choice thing as you have painted it quite well. :victory:


Cheers Wraith


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job on the autarch reaper:victory:.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Mighty

I've done a little more to my wave serpant, started paintig the bone on the guns and painting the crew (I'm using the falcon model because it came with the army deal :victory: )


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, just a small update, a finished guardian. Something went uber wrong when i was photgraphing this guy, he looks much better in the flesh. 










If anyone has got tricks to better photo quality/ways to take pictures/ tutorials ect it would really help

Love


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey peeps Finished my wave serpant last night, spent ages painting and had that and one dwarf to show for it... I'll post a few snaps for you lovelies when i get home

Just got the DAs and 8 guardians left to go now:victory:

Reaper


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Something went uber wrong when i was photgraphing this guy, he looks much better in the flesh.


Isn't that always the case . Try taking the pics in front of a white, black, or blue piece of paper. I just tried black to take pics of my Exalted Champion (check my Fantasy log to see) and it REALLY worked well, allowing the colours to show up without bleaching the photo due to excessive light from the paper. Actually, I think a dark grey background would work as well.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Try a smaller pic, or take the pic from slightly farther back. Sometimes close up brings out too much detail.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Isn't that always the case . Try taking the pics in front of a white, black, or blue piece of paper. I just tried black to take pics of my Exalted Champion (check my Fantasy log to see) and it REALLY worked well, allowing the colours to show up without bleaching the photo due to excessive light from the paper. Actually, I think a dark grey background would work as well.



I'll give it a go, I've been trying to look for tutorials for making light boxes, but I'm either being a spazz or there aren't any...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, here are the finished shots for my Wave Serpent (Maybe one day this will be used as the falcon it is, but for now it will do lol)

Front









Side









I'm really pleased with this model, i think it looks quite smooth and cool

I've made a start on the DAs, I'm thinking that the blue might be a little dark though. I'll post a WIP after I've messed with them a little more.

Peace out


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Been a bit Lax lately. (Well... At least not as pre-dead-line-eager as this beaver over here :biggrin

So heres a quick preview of a Grey Knight. He's not quite finished yet, need to do the soft armour among other things.

Please remember guys, I've never really put effort into painting before, so don't shoot my paltry efforts down!


































Tried doing them with Boltgun and Mithril Highlights, but they were just too dark! So opted for a full on Mithril coat. Nice thing about it is it sorts its own highlights out!

Still WIP though! Just a few more details


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job on that falcon reaper.And i am liking the grey knight concrete you guys keep up the good work.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

well done concretehero, all that knight would need is one of GW blue washes and a reapplication of mithril silver over it.....dunno i would need the model in front of me to see What i could do......sorry crap advice :biggrin:

Reaper good work on the pansie....i mean Eldar:grin: looking good

alround lads looking good expect to see good things from this thread


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

zboy234 said:


> Reaper good work on the pansie....i mean Eldar:grin: looking good


Cheers+Thanks to you too Mighty


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Concrete Hero said:


> Been a bit Lax lately. (Well... At least not as pre-dead-line-eager as this beaver over here :biggrin
> 
> So heres a quick preview of a Grey Knight. He's not quite finished yet, need to do the soft armour among other things.
> 
> ...


Pretty nice, although as with silvers they do go on a tad thick, and you can see it in some places. But hey, its your first full effort :victory:
What I will say is this, with Silvers, I am a firm believer of its what goes on your brush, basically with my Grey Knights I make sure ALL the excess is off my brush and then paint, you will find this is a slow method, but its a sure fire method to a good finish. Thats my opinion, but you choose to ignore it completely if you like :victory:. But pretty nice all the same.

Oh, sorry for being one of those critical people


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Great job on the Autarch. I'm always a little iffy about using metallic metals on my eldar(mainly golds) as well, as they just seem awkward. I dig the wings all day. I did an very similar scheme on my Biel-Tan, favoring the green with white instead. Good job, and remember, if you feel something is missing, sit back, look at the mini until it hits you, and finish him up.

And on the knights. Good job as well. If you feel they are ever too clean or regal, a thin-thin inking of a bronze-silver of some type around the edges does wonders.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

MC- Thanks for the comments! Yeah, it was getting a bit too thick, getting the hang of it now!

WoK- Again, thanks for the kind words! Gets me eager to paint more! I'm actually loving the clean look lol, but I might be tempted to try that on a few of them!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> Great job on the Autarch. I'm always a little iffy about using metallic metals on my eldar(mainly golds) as well, as they just seem awkward. I dig the wings all day. I did an very similar scheme on my Biel-Tan, favoring the green with white instead. Good job, and remember, if you feel something is missing, sit back, look at the mini until it hits you, and finish him up.


Cheers Bud, I was a little bit weary of using the gold, but i think it works well:victory: 

Everyone's comments are really helping to keep the ball rolling, I haven't been so in to my painting and stuff in a while


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*January Deadline*

Hey all, with the deadline for month one looming I thought I'd share my progress...all...not a lot of it. This month has been mental with exams and stuff. 

But I'm not going to lie, I could have done so much more painting this month. I just assumed I'd have the time to paint all the boys.

I've had a whole month and I have so far only finished 6 models:shok:

So tommorow will be an immense, intense painting session

Because I need to make up 500 points to reach this month's goal, I may change my initial goal list and try and paint some of the more expensive units.

Anyhoo, here is a swathe of Wips of the stuff I've been working on, I'd like some feeback on the general look of the force. And if you can see the DAs properly, how they're coming on:grin:

Swooping Hawks










Guardians



















Wave Serpent 










DAs 










(I'm a bit worried that the armour will be a little dark... I'm hoping once the helmets are finished and once i've given them a light base, they will be ok:victory

Autarch 











So anyway people, thats all for tonight, expect regular updates tomorrow, including some nice surprises I'm going to go to town on these boys and meet that deadline!!!!

VICTORY RAHHHHH!!!:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Good stuff both of you il be following this post closely, i also really like the brightness of the Autarch he is cool.

Its suprisring how fast a month goes isnt it!:shok:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Morning all, the pain has begun this morning and I've built up a War Walker

This model is currently configured having two scatter lasers. chances are that I'll be taking one and a Star Cannon but I like the look of the scatter lasers so that's why i used two:biggrin:



















I noticed the mould lines after taking the pictures, these have been taken care of

Now i'm going to go and undercoat this baby now, when I get back in I'm going to basecoat the white on my swooping hawks, DAs and try and get some guardians done.

Later


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, well I've been painting almost solid for the best part of 7 hours now. I've got to say that this has to be the most intense painting session I've ever done. It normally takes me around this amount of time, off and on, to paint a marine boy from undercoat to finish.

So to try and paint ten times that in the same time frame, to a standard I'm happy with, is killing me. 

I plan on painting rigt up until around 11:30 GMT, if by that time I'm not finished then I'll just settle with less points this month.

On the painting front however, I've fnished my DA exarch, the blue doesn't look too bad once everything is finished, a lot lighter looking than when it is in basecoat phase anyway

I've finished all the wings for my swooping hawks and pretty much finished their white helmets, just need one final coat. 

I'm on to the weapons and details of the war walker, having finally managed to get a flat green.

I've finished the armour for the DAs and I'm moving on to gem and plume detail now.

I'll be posting hourly updates from now until the end of the night. I'll be adding pictures to show you all where I'm up to as we go along, and hopefully...I can get them all done

Peace out


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Immortal, really well done on what you have done this month i know how hard it can be and how frustrating it can be to. The Autarch is good and i think you have done a great job on the wings, there is a few things you could/can do to really make them pop (you know where i am if you want more info). The wavesearpent is nice and clean and the guardians are just fantastic, paint scheme works so well. :good:

Concrete, good work so far and looking forward to seeing the rest of your updates. I'm interested to see what kind of things you add to your army as you progress. :good:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time, I took these around an hour ago, but then my net went down (damn you tiscali!!!!!)

Any way...here we go

DAs




























The War Walker










Swooping Hawks




























On ye olde painting front, 

I'm painting the DAs as i type this, the swooping hawks still need detailing+basing and the WW needs it's weapons finishing and basing.

I might just about make the deadline....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work there man.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!

After 11 intense hours I've finished my goal for month 1

Here is a rather...blurry group shot as proof










I have a few close ups but the quality is crap (I need a better way to take these photos)

I will be trying to take better quality photos within the next few days (I'll try and get some shots of them with scenery:biggrin

The list, with upgrades, currently stands at over 600 (I did some miscalculations last night, turns out i didn't really need the War Walker lol)

Here is the 500 point list 

Autarch
Wings
Mandiblasters
PW
Reaper launcher
135

5 DAs 
Exarch with PW
Both powers
107

Wave Serpent
90

Swooping Hawks
Exarch
Hawks Talon
Both powers
168


That makes Bang on 500:biggrin: me being an idiot just didn't realise lol

So here's the extended list

Autarch
Wings
Mandiblasters
PW
Reaper launcher
135

5 DAs 
Exarch with PW
Both powers
107

Wave Serpent
Bright Lances
Star engines
145

Swooping Hawks
Exarch
Hawks Talon
Both powers
168

War Walker
Scatter Laser
Starcannon
70

625 in total

So that's the end of month 1 for me :victory: 

This has been good fun so far, it's definatly made me paint these Eldar faster than i would have (if at all lol)

One good thing about the points muck up is that next month I'll have a little bit of headway with the addition of the war walker (and I will be complying with the at least 1 Elite or HS choice)

I think next month will see some more of the Dire Avengers as well as the completion of the guardian squad i planned on using this month but lost the will for.

After that I should have enough left for some Jetbikes and maybe even...a Wraithlord

Good things will be coming in moth two that i promise 

But for now, peace out heretics


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Disaster!!! I know its past the deadline but I went down at the very responsible time of 11:35 to take some pictures... And couldn't find my Camera anywhere!

I've since located and uploaded these, I suppose they technically have 3 different colours... Tournament legal but not nearly as good as I can make them so I beg for your forgiveness! 

Still very much a WIP!


























































I'm more than a little disappointed that I had to rush this and get it up quickly, I would have much preferred to do them all properly (Some don't even have gold scripture!). There is still a *LOT * of detail that needs to be done! (Doing the tabards. The Gold writing. Writing on the tabards. EYES. Blue Wash...)

So I'm going to compensate by improving them over this next month. Whether our goal is 750 or 1000pts I could get it done ridiculously fast. So I'll use the extra time to finish off the boys.

Thanks for the attention guys!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those GK are nice Hero, I really like the el Capitain:biggrin: Funkin badass

I think we're both going have to time manage more next month lol. If you still want month 2 to be 1000 points that's good with me, it won't be as ludacris as I first anticipated

Looking forward to playing against these boys


----------



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

loving the paint jobs guys!!


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job on the minis guys two thumbs up :good::good:. Really like that autarch reaper and I agree with you that concrete's captain is sweet! Keep up the good work you two.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Mighty said:


> Great job on the minis guys two thumbs up :good::good:. Really like that autarch reaper and I agree with you that concrete's captain is sweet! Keep up the good work you two.


Cheers buddy:grin:

I'll be taking a clearer group shot when I get home (So within the next few hours) I'll also try and get some better close ups as well


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Both armies in here are looking really nice  I'll be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, here are a few pictures of the whole army to make up for that blurry piece of crap. My photo taking abilities are somewhat...dump. But i'm trying to work on it:grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, Myself and Hero had a bit of a proxy game yesterday using 1000 points.

He used two GK squads (5man or six, i forget) Two land raiders and a BC

I used my Autarch+swooping hawks, 10 DAs, 10 Guardians, 4 Guardian Jetbikes. A WS, Wraithlord, a vibro cannon and a warwalker.

This is the first game we've played where we've tried to follow every rule (We most of the time ignore LD for exampe) This was also my very first proper one on one of 40k (we usually play team games)

I thought that i'd stand a good chance of winning, get rid of his land raiders and then use my speed to capture objectives.

BUT

We rolled anhilation....

AND

DoW setup

So my moral was shot straight away. Then we decided to play on my dining room table, which was much too small (we where struggling to deploy more than 18 inches from each other)

Then we rolled for deployment, i won the roll and made him go first (I didn't want him bringing his whole army behind me)
He deployed his squads and their dedicated land raiders, the BC was held in reserve.
I forgot to try to steal the initiative

I then deploed my forces so i was in cover, but had good fields of fire on his units.

Anyway, the game had end short (end of turn 3) because i had work and Hero had to catch a train. 

He ended up with 2 kill points and i had none!!!

It was a very fun game, with plenty of cursing the dice gods after failed re-rolls.
Despite losing it has taught me a few things:

1]I hate the abundance of cover in 5th...
2]I'm going to try to minimalise the amount of single units i have, they give a kill point far too easily.
3]If I'm not capturing objectives then I need to do...something, I havent decided how to approach an anhilation yet

Out of my force the only things that did any real damage where the wave serpant, wraithlord and my Autarch/swooping hawks. I managed to imobalise both his land raiders (which could have won a capture and control for me), but my infantry didn't inflict any real damage. So i will be making sure that my DAs are always mounted to allow them to get where they need to+ I'm going to use the guardians as a home grabber, or cannon fodder..perhaps.

I'm not going to use a vibro cannon again, it gave a KP too easily.

Next time, i will keep my wraithlord as close to cover as possible and charge him forward

I may also invest in a full squad of howling banshees, these bad eggs will assualt, supported by the autarch and the SHs.

All in all it was a fun game and it has given me a glimpse of what playing Eldar will be like (can't say i'm fond of the abscence of power armour save though)

On the month two font, I will be starting to make my first wraithlord this evening

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, been a while since we've posted, real life stuff getting in the way lol.

Anyway, the goal for month 2 will be 

Expand the army to 1000 points, this expansion must include at least on elite or heavy support choice (not to hard) 
The games will also begin this month. We haven't decide on how to go about awarding points for games yet but we will.

As far as progress on the modelling front goes... I haven't made any. I haven't picked up a brush in like 10 days. I've got half of the guardian squad finished and I've started cutting up a wraithlord. But beyond that I've been very lax. 

_I can see another all day painting session coming up_

Hopefully i'll have at least one day off from work next week in which I can go to town on at least building everything for this month.

But for now

Regards

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, It's less than 24 hours until the deadline and I've got....

Very little...

Both hero and I have been quite dump this month and I'd like to apologise for that. We owe you fine people more regular updates. That will be next month's goal, regular posts.

Anyway on the building/painting front. I've finished half the guardians, If i finish the squad then that will bring my total up to over 750 which will mean i will have over half of my points value goal for this month which means i will get 3 precious points
I've also built my first wraithlord and started painting some DAs, So the goal may still be reached

Anyway, I'm going to bed now so i can get up early and start work on my guardians

Night


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time people

First up is the WIP of my first wraithlord. 










This bad egg has had some work done to him, namely the cutting and repositioning of the legs to create a more dynamic pose. I had to re-sculpt the left knee as it was ruined whilst i was repositioning. 
I glued two shuriken catapults together so i could use both arm blades and still have two. 
I heated the tabard and bent it so it hung more naturally, helping with the dynamic pose

Next up is a WIP of some of my guardians










They've had their armour and body gloves highlighted, they still need details and basing though

Hopefully I'll get at least one more update in before the deadline.

Reaper


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good!
You have really gotten a nice and clean white-colour, that ain't too easy 
Looking forward to a new battlereport, one that keeps on going right through the end, and doesn't end in the middle... did that make any sense to you?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey

Just finished the guardian squad, which, with the list changes I've made after the test game me and Hero had, brings me up to 750 points.

Here are the guardians (I'm working on getting a lightbox so the pictures shouldn't be so crappy for too much longer)




























And here is my new list:

Autarch
Wings
Mandiblasters
PW
Reaper launcher
135

5 DAs 
Exarch with PW
Both powers
107

Wave Serpent
Bright Lances
Star engines
Vectored Engines
165

Swooping Hawks
Exarch
Hawks Talon
Both powers
168

War Walker
Scatter Laser
Starcannon
70

10 Guardians
Brightlance
110


755 in total, which gives me 3 points w00t
Hero will have 3 points for winning the game we played and i will have 1 for losing

So this month my total is 4 which brings the running total for me up to 9 points.

I've chosen to add the VE to the WS because it's my only vehicle and i need it to survive as long as possible or I'm screwed. 
I also added the brightlance to the guardians (i know the model is a shuriken cannon, the descision was made after assembly) to increase my anti-tank output. This way, if i face an opponent who is quicker than me, i can blast their transports and level the playing field.

I've alos got the Wraithlord and 4 jetbikes built but They wont be painted today. 

I think the goal for next month will be to add the other two war walkers and the second wraithlord this should give me a very strong force, upon which i can just add fast moving elements to give myself more versitility

PLUS

If anyone has any suggestions for bonuses for next month could they please PM me


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> Looking good!
> You have really gotten a nice and clean white-colour, that ain't too easy
> Looking forward to a new battlereport, one that keeps on going right through the end, and doesn't end in the middle... did that make any sense to you?



Cheers

Yeah, hopefully the next game we play will go all the way to the end lol


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff here.... the Autarch wings look amazing and the Wraithlord has all of the beginnings of being a great looking model!


----------

